# taliban27's picture thread



## taliban27 (Feb 27, 2009)

First male  Ceratogyrus sanderi:

Female Ceratogyrus darlingi:

Together:


And dinner:

Second male Ceratogyrus darlingi:

And dinner:} :




Alive what?  


More, Poecilotheria ornata:


Stromatopelma calceatum:

Heteroscodra maculata:


One of my snake, Cerastes cerastes:


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Feb 27, 2009)

I've always been a fan of your enclosures. Great shots


----------



## rejected1 (Feb 28, 2009)

^ I second that. Nice enclosures and nice Ts. =D


----------



## tarantulaholic (Feb 28, 2009)

taliban27 said:


> One of my snake, Cerastes cerastes:


OMG, This is one badarse looking snake !!!


----------



## taliban27 (Oct 25, 2009)

*C.marshalli, P.lugardi, H.longipes, A.geniculata, C.darlingi, G.rosea*

1.
 
2.
 
3.
 
4.
 
5.
 
6.
 
7.
 
8.

9.
 
10.
 
11.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 25, 2009)

nice haplo doesnt look like longipes tho


----------



## taliban27 (Oct 25, 2009)

I bought it as longipes. What do you think is this species?


----------



## seanbond (Oct 25, 2009)

looks like a minax from that pic, nice one too!


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, those are some beautiful Ts. very nice pics.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 25, 2009)

great shots. Especially those _Ceratogyrus_, god i want one of those. :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 25, 2009)

im lovin all the baboons awesome pics man


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2009)

*Gorgeous baboons! 

I'd say minax on the Haplo too  *


----------



## taliban27 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pterinochilus chordatus*

 
 
​


----------



## Ariel (Nov 17, 2009)

good luck! Is that TCF or DCF?


also great shots!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2009)

*Fantastic shots! If you were in the US, I would buy half the sac from ya lol *


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice pics!:clap:


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## taliban27 (Dec 6, 2009)

*My Lady*

1.
 
 
 
2.
 
 
 
3.
 
 
 
4. ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2009)

*Gorgeous photos! You have some great species *


----------



## LovePets (Dec 6, 2009)

I really LOVE your fimbriatus,is SOOO gorgeous.


----------



## taliban27 (Dec 6, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Gorgeous photos! You have some great species *


 

5.


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2009)

*Apparently I spoke too soon! Gorgeous male! *


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 6, 2009)

Great photo's, love the H maculata :}


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 6, 2009)

I completely agree with teal


----------



## crawltech (Dec 6, 2009)

Impressive pinch grab on the maculata!!....:worship:....if i got that close to my H.mac with my fingers,..it would be pinch grabbin me,with its fangs!


----------



## Elleken (Dec 6, 2009)

I love the H. mac. Great photos!


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 6, 2009)

Very nice pics. Beautiful Ts.


----------



## taliban27 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Cerat... *

 

 

 

 

 





and bonus:


----------



## Teal (Dec 24, 2009)

*Beautiful photos! Very, very gorgeous Ts... love the baboons! *


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 24, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. I love the contrast given by the white background...


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 24, 2009)

god i want your sanderi awesome pics


----------



## biomarine2000 (Dec 26, 2009)

You take great pictures.  Nice start to your thread.


----------



## taliban27 (Jan 31, 2010)

*H.maculata, C.marshalli...???*

     ​


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Taliban,

Do you have other pictures of this specimen?



taliban27 said:


>


From this picture, it doesn't appear to be _Ceratogyrus marshalli_, because the pale sub-abdominal band doesn't cover both pairs of booklungs like on this specimen:



taliban27 said:


>


P.S.: nice photography, you should post more pictures, especially of African species!


----------



## taliban27 (Jan 31, 2010)

a few pictures of the females







!!!
​


----------



## crawltech (Jan 31, 2010)

Its not every day you get to mate H. macs on your hand!......awsome pics!


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Beautiful! Very nice shots *


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 1, 2010)

*It is in Cali - Tali*

Go H-Mac's! I see why people like'em now......I will finally spring for an Adult now.......But, I will Dbl. cage it, according to Misses. That's fair.

- Jason


----------



## taliban27 (May 29, 2010)

*http://www.spider-sex.pl*





and bonus...


----------



## fatich (May 29, 2010)

Wooow awesome breeding photos,thank you for sharing


----------



## J.huff23 (May 29, 2010)

Killer pics man!


----------



## VinceG (May 29, 2010)

Damn killer shots of the Fimbriatus!


----------



## seanbond (May 29, 2010)

very nice shots! keep the thread alive!


----------



## crawltech (May 30, 2010)

Aswsome pics!....keep 'em comin!


----------



## wayne the pain (May 30, 2010)

Man you have some balls


----------



## taliban27 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## taliban27 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Skullptor (Jun 23, 2010)

I too, love your enclosures...and your collection and pics are outstanding!!

Please keep posting.

5 star vote!!!!


----------



## crawltech (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice!...........


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 23, 2010)

What tarantula is that versicolor feeding on?????????


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice pics Taliban!

I'm going to guess a very old MM c. crawshayi.


----------



## taliban27 (Jun 23, 2010)

Spyder 1.0 said:


> What tarantula is that versicolor feeding on?????????


very old male, Hysterocrates gigas...


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 23, 2010)

Why is the versicolor eating another T?


----------



## patotxiki (Jun 23, 2010)

taliban27 said:


>



Totally absurd :barf:


----------



## taliban27 (Jun 23, 2010)

patotxiki said:


> Totally absurd :barf:


:drool::clap::?:}...

and what I had to do with it ... was almost dead.


----------



## patotxiki (Jun 23, 2010)

taliban27 said:


> :drool::clap::?:}...
> 
> and what I had to do with it ... was almost dead.


Maybe let him die in peace :?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 23, 2010)

Well lets not argue about it. This isnt the place.

Taliban, that vesicolor is beautiful man, great pics. I also LOVE that C.sanderi. So beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## taliban27 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## BCscorp (Jul 6, 2010)

very cool pictures!


----------



## seanbond (Jul 7, 2010)

taliban nice freakin piks, dont get the t eating t but ur kollect.


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 7, 2010)

nice pic man cool setups to


----------



## taliban27 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## taliban27 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## taliban27 (Sep 24, 2010)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seanbond (Sep 24, 2010)

do you ever try to save ur males? looks like they get munched every time??


----------



## Darek304 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ładna darlingi


----------



## taliban27 (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## lorelei (Nov 10, 2010)

seanbond said:


> do you ever try to save ur males? looks like they get munched every time??


I guess he does. But there's a difference between trying and succeeding.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 13, 2010)

Very good picture thread. I do agree that you have some balls with some of those t's.


----------



## BCscorp (Nov 14, 2010)

really nice pics man


----------



## taliban27 (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## fatich (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome shots ^^ Thank you for sharing.Which baboon species do you have in total ?


----------



## pt127494 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am really impressed by the pictures well done like


----------



## micheldied (Feb 1, 2011)

Man, AWESOME pics!!!

Especially the female eating male pics and the handling pics!


----------



## taliban27 (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## taliban27 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## grayzone (Apr 3, 2011)

wow taliban, youre set ups look amazing. kinda got a terminator or apocolyptic look to it...lol i see art not just junk in a cage.... is all that stuff safe for a t


----------



## Zman181 (Apr 3, 2011)

Your pictures are amazing.


----------



## taliban27 (Apr 4, 2011)

when cleaning





















something colorful:barf:
















Ts are mine and my woman


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 4, 2011)

taliban27 said:


> when cleaning


Son of a....  That is awesome!  H. gigas? Laticeps, ederi, crassipes?


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 5, 2011)

taliban27 is it possible to state wich species and genus are the t's, some of us doesen't know all of them.....:8o

The t's and photos are amazing!:clap::drool:


----------



## taliban27 (Jun 11, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> H. gigas? Laticeps, ederi, crassipes?


_Hysterocrates gigas_





new group: 12x



_Ceratogyrus marshalli_
















_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_
















_Pterinochilus murinus_
















_Avicularia minatrix_






_Cyriocosmus ritae_






_Cyriocosmus bertae_
















_Brachypelma albopilosum_






_Brachypelma boehmei_






_Poecilotheria pederseni_











_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_











_Damon variegatus_
female





male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech (Jun 12, 2011)

Awsome pics man!...keep em comin!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 11, 2013)

Bumping due to awesomeness.


----------

